# ღ Username Ideas? ღ



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, Im getting sick of my username, and frankly, I put no thought into it. It quite literally is my town name. Its boring me, and I feel if I dont change it, Ill want to restart my town so I can change the name of that instead. I dont really know what I want it to be like. A little cute maybe? But nothing like unicorns and faries cute. Can people just post some ideas for me to get inspiration down below? ^^


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

i'm kinda regretting mine too (a friend and i made it up when i was like 12) i like yours thoughC:


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

Honestly, I would just leave it. Spending 1200 TBT on changing your username is kind of a waste to me ^^ I chose my username randomly and I hate it, but I'd rather spend my TBT on something else!

However, it is your choice


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought maybe I could make a new account and transfer the tbt?x


----------



## otiulle (Dec 29, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> I thought maybe I could make a new account and transfer the tbt?x



im not so keen on my username either rn it was my very first tumblr url and argh i hate it :/
i was considering doing that too but i don't know if it's against the rules or not?


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

I think you can you just have to let the mods know to disable the other acc.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, might have to check that 
Still need some ideas! ^^


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2014)

You have a sweet username though


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

Why do you think that? >.<


----------



## LunaLight (Dec 29, 2014)

Meh. If you wanna, you should. I changed mine a few months ago because people kept thinking my name was Kale...


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, Im wanting to change but I need to know what I want to change it to, but I have no ideas :/ x

- - - Post Merge - - -

ღ Bump ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

ღ Bump! ღ

- - - Post Merge - - -

ღ Bump? ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

ღ Bump. ღ

- - - Post Merge - - -

ღ Bump ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

ღ Bump! ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 29, 2014)

ღ Bump ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

ღ Bump ღ

Looking for some ideas?x


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2014)

~ take a villager you love and elaborate on their name

~ I dont regret my name, other than its way to hard to remember for some peeps


----------



## Debra (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe this random name generator (warning: external website) will give you some ideas c:

Click on "Default names" for a drop down menu - where you can choose a type of name. Then hit the "Generate Names" button. It'll give you a list to sort through. 

Make a note of the names (or just a part) you like. If you don't find your "ideal" name, you might want to try and mix some letter combinations together.

My alltime favourites are: "yu", "shi" and "mi" for the cute sounding ^^ The only reason _my_ forum username doesn't have any of that in it, is because I named it after my mayor ...which I named after a character from Dexter.

Good luck finding a new name


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

Debra said:


> Maybe this random name generator (warning: external website) will give you some ideas c:
> 
> Click on "Default names" for a drop down menu - where you can choose a type of name. Then hit the "Generate Names" button. It'll give you a list to sort through.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, will be sure to have a good look through


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

ღ Bump ღ

- - - Post Merge - - -

ღ Bump! ღ


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

ღ Bump. ღ


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe you could use your real name, if you're comfortable with that~


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm trying to get enough bells to change my username, too.

I'm going to stick with my real name, that way I can't really "regret" it..although I wonder what my mom was thinking when she named me. xP


----------



## Toraojou (Dec 30, 2014)

I've gone through a few names myself. It always revolves around my favorite animal, tigers. I've had KawaiiTora, CrystallineTiger, Lady Tora, and finally, a name I think I'm happy with "Toraojou"--which is essentially Japanese for "Lady Tora"--Tora being tiger. Maybe think of your favorite animal or favorite color and have it as your username? What's your favorite animal and maybe I can help?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Toraojou said:


> I've gone through a few names myself. It always revolves around my favorite animal, tigers. I've had KawaiiTora, CrystallineTiger, Lady Tora, and finally, a name I think I'm happy with "Toraojou"--which is essentially Japanese for "Lady Tora"--Tora being tiger. Maybe think of your favorite animal or favorite color and have it as your username? What's your favorite animal and maybe I can help?



Oooohhh, I like! You're very creative. I wish I was!


----------



## animale12 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the same issue. :/ Maybe think of some of your interests and form it into a username somehow? I do like your username much better than mine though. lol


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

Antlers said:


> Maybe you could use your real name, if you're comfortable with that~



Hmm, my name is pretty common and, well no one likes their own name. Maybe if I could do something creative with it, but I have no ideas :/
My name is Chloe btw x


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ugh I hate my username too. I want it to be Yowza or YowzaOwza or something like that. xD

But, if it truly does bother you and want to appear more cute or whatever, I'd say go for it! It wouldn't hurt. I'll probably end up changing mine once I get more TBT.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Ugh I hate my username too. I want it to be Yowza or YowzaOwza or something like that. xD
> 
> But, if it truly does bother you and want to appear more cute or whatever, I'd say go for it! It wouldn't hurt. I'll probably end up changing mine once I get more TBT.



Yeah, the problem is I dont know what to change it to :/


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

You username isn't bad in my opinion  But if you really want to change it, maybe use your real name and then combine it with other interests?


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> You username isn't bad in my opinion  But if you really want to change it, maybe use your real name and then combine it with other interests?


Im so uncreative, I guess Im just a boring person :/


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

ღ Bump ღ


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a good idea, pick a cute animal you really like and add an adjective, for example; fierybunny, bluebear, etc
Alternatively you could try something floral related or you can always just mess around with Pig Latin until you find a word you like?


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 30, 2014)

I was thinking about doing something with my name translated (roughly) into japanese. Its Kuroe, but I dont know what kind of thin to put before or after, any ideas?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> I was thinking about doing something with my name translated (roughly) into japanese. Its Kuroe, but I dont know what kind of thin to put before or after, any ideas?


Kuroe sounds good on it's own, don't you think? Maybe Kuroe-eki? Chibi Kuroe? Kuroe Kun?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> I was thinking about doing something with my name translated (roughly) into japanese. Its Kuroe, but I dont know what kind of thin to put before or after, any ideas?



I think Kuroe by itself sounds really nice!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

This is my new account, what do you think? :/


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> This is my new account, what do you think? :/



That username is even better!!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you, Im glad you think so, its nice to get a second opinion! I think Im happy now, just going to transfer my BTB and Im on my way


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Does that translate to sleepy-kuroe? That sounds great!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Mmmm-hmmm. Im a very sleepy person 
Sleepy is also one of my favourite words, I dont know, it sound really soft. Its also really cute in Japanese ^^
The full translation would be Sleepy-Chloe >.<


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a really cute username!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> That is a really cute username!


Thank you! It makes me sure it was the right choice to change when people agree, no regrets. ^^


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Isn't it your bedtime, sleepyhead?

I do see what you mean though and tbh Sleepy-Chloe sounds good too actually


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Hahah, had to link it in with Animal Crossing somewhere. And since its japanese, why not? ^^


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Hah, not a bad idea! I got curious of what my name would be in Japanese and apparently 'chu' already is Japanese for the sound kissing makes. The more you know...


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Your name is Chu? Wow Ive never heard of that before ^^


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Haha oh dear, I meant my username not my actual name. My real name is <censored>


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Dec 30, 2014)

Omg, lol, I feel so stupid >.<


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 30, 2014)

You should be The Bread Fish. It would be cool because there's a Jellofish on TBT too.


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Omg, lol, I feel so stupid >.<


Haha, being fair I didn't really clarify that and you were referring to real names. 



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> You should be The Bread Fish. It would be cool because there's a Jellofish on TBT too.


That sounds like a strange sandwich threesome


----------

